# Royal python adults wat size rubs



## leeelkington (Feb 2, 2011)

hi im going to be making a ikea rub rack for my royal pythons wat size rubs to use all so wher to get rubs with the handles on ikea?


----------



## Katkatkat (Mar 18, 2010)

leeelkington said:


> hi im going to be making a ikea rub rack for my royal pythons wat size rubs to use all so wher to get rubs with the handles on ikea?


If you want to make it with actual rubs (really useful boxes) Ikea doesn't sell them. You can buy them at staples or online at: Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - Full Range


----------



## leeelkington (Feb 2, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks for that web site do you no if you use 12L rubs for aduilt royal pythons


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

For adult Royals you'll need to use either 33L or 50L RUBs, 12L are way too small for adults :whistling2:.


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

adult in a 12l it would be like one of those magic tricks when they sqeeze in little boxes lol u need more like 33l-50l for adults : victory:


----------



## leeelkington (Feb 2, 2011)

*Lol*

thanks for that


----------

